# Resolutions?



## Clark (Dec 31, 2011)

Besides setting my moral compass on track again,
I am looking at my last 10 ciggies.
Even if it kills me...

How 'bout you folks?


:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 31, 2011)

I resolve to kill every last mealybug that resides in my apartment :fight: or die trying! (also to get rid of a few lbs but that started at christmastime)

good luck with the pix biz, btw! (tpam)


----------



## Stone (Dec 31, 2011)

Me too on the smokes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
and lots more new paphs


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 1, 2012)

I am with Charles for the mealies, and besides intend to loose 5 kilos at least  !!!! Jean


----------



## li'l frog (Jan 1, 2012)

Mealies, Amen! And just try to be a more diligent grower -- stay on a feeding schedule, pay attention to watering the plants at the right time for each, keeping up with repotting. And there's this little problem I have with chocolate.


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 1, 2012)

To make a resolution I can keep!
Check in on a more regular basis so I don't find 5-6 pages of posts!
Now that the holidays are over, back to my regularl scedule!


----------



## BlazingAugust (Jan 1, 2012)

Hmm. . . . mine would be to acquire more 'chids and to get into breeding full on!


----------



## Shiva (Jan 1, 2012)

After a great deal of thinking about it, I just can't find any resolution I can keep. :crazy:


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 1, 2012)

start collecting non paphs, especially hanging warm types (stanhopea, bulbos) and harder to find paph species


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 1, 2012)

Shiva said:


> After a great deal of thinking about it, I just can't find any resolution I can keep. :crazy:


:rollhappy: My resolution is to not make any resolutions (though I am tying to lose a few pounds, and keep my orchid buying in check -- but those are both on-going.)


----------



## NYEric (Jan 4, 2012)

Stairs, at least 10 flights a day.


----------



## Clark (Jan 4, 2012)

Down to two a day.
A friend from Rhode Island called and suggested the lozenges.

Was a little shocked to see the dosage described as those who smoke within 30 minutes after wakeup.
So I got the lower dose. 
Not chewing this might be a problem.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 5, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> :rollhappy: My resolution is to not make any resolutions (though I am tying to lose a few pounds, and keep my orchid buying in check -- but those are both on-going.)



Ditto on all accounts!


----------



## koshki (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm really trying to get and keep my house orderly. There...I've made it public.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 15, 2012)

JeanLux said:


> I am with Charles for the mealies, and besides intend to loose *5 kilos at least * !!!! Jean



Did not exactly know where to inject this pic (=> How's the weather!?), but as I had a good walk this morning in a very frosty landscape ( no snow yet ) , and because the balance told me after this, that I am at - 5 k now, I put it here!!!! Jean


----------



## Clark (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice shot Slim.
My grandmother lived on this type of landscape(with 2nd husband).
Many summer memories there...


----------



## Clark (Feb 4, 2012)

Seven days now, w/o lighting up.

How is everybody else doing?

Go Giants!!!


----------



## Shiva (Feb 4, 2012)

When I quit smoking, I kept telling myself that I didn't suffer not smoking for seven days for nothing. Then it was a month and I told myself it wasn't worth suffering for a month if I started smoking again. And so on. That was 35 years ago. HANG IN THERE CLARK. And think of all the money you save can go for camera lenses and great orchids in the coming years. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 4, 2012)

i've lost four pounds so far  though bought a porterhouse steak which is sitting in the 'fridge. believe it or not, I don't have any ice cream in either freezer 

keep it up cig quitters! :clap:


----------



## Heather (Feb 4, 2012)

Nice job on the smokes guys! My husband is still working on this and not getting anywhere fast. Last year I got him the smokeless cigs but he still caves to the real things. Stupid call center work doesn't help - EVERYONE here smokes.


----------



## mormodes (Feb 4, 2012)

hoping to change after the Super bowl. http://www.21daykickstart.org


----------



## NYEric (Feb 4, 2012)

Good luck! Stick with it people.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 5, 2012)

Keep it going Clark :clap: !!!! I did it some 25 years ago! 

( I am still at - 5 kg)

Jean


----------



## Clark (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you everybody! And great luck with any vices one has!

I have to say, looking back, it was the phone call that made the difference.
Someone I have never met in person, did not hesitate to relate to my nicotine addiction.
Great advice and made quitting a pleasurable experience.

Have not jogged since Aug. 2011.
My third time out this year, 4.2 mile non-stop. Nine minute miles. 
Thank the Maker for Tylenol arthritis.


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 5, 2012)

go Clark go!


----------



## Clark (Feb 5, 2012)

I felt the karma.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 5, 2012)

I ran into Clarke & Chrissy today. Small world. I'm wishing him luck with no-cigs and the new diet and I hope he gets back up on his bike to improve his heallth.


----------



## Clark (Feb 6, 2012)

Thank you Eric! Nice to see you yesterday 

About a month ago, got tested for Lyme. Came back negative.
Next, read about how diet affects arthritis. Made some changes.
Feel somewhat better, but it has been extremely mild winter, as we all know.
Red meat is not as appealing as it used to be 

Wishing everybody the willpower to beat their unwanted habits!


----------



## Shiva (Feb 6, 2012)

Very hard to lose weight when your favorite vegetable is potato chips.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 6, 2012)

Discipline!


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 6, 2012)

Shiva said:


> Very hard to lose weight when your favorite vegetable is potato chips.



Also vegetables!? in beer/wine  !!! Jean


----------



## Clark (Dec 31, 2013)

Looks like 23 months since I had a ciggy.

Since then, put on 35 lbs. All in the wrong place.
Like to be done with this by May.

Anybody else?


----------



## abax (Jan 1, 2014)

I like my habits and I'm keeping them.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 1, 2014)

Clark said:


> Looks like 23 months since I had a ciggy.
> 
> Since then, put on 35 lbs. All in the wrong place.
> Like to be done with this by May.
> ...



It makes about 30 years for me now!!!!

(But from time to time still would like a good cigarette  )

Jean


----------



## Trithor (Jan 1, 2014)

We all have our vices, mine are grapes!


----------



## phraggy (Jan 1, 2014)

My resolution this year is to try and make it to next year!!!!!!!!! ----- and also enjoy the golf, orchids and bowls!

Ed

I can't resist temptation.


----------



## limuhead (Jan 1, 2014)

Trithor said:


> We all have our vices, mine are grapes!



My vice is expensive flasks. My resolution is to sell enough assorted species that I have collected and grown over the years to pay for the Paph and Phrag flasks I am constantly buying. I was going to say to stop spending so much money on orchids but I am going to the Big Island on Friday; that resolution was broken before I made it...


----------



## AdamD (Jan 1, 2014)

My vice is the coffee and energy drinks. I don't plan on giving them up, but I know my weakness. I quit smoking two and a half years ago before my son was born, and I don't miss it one bit! I was relieved from the obsession to drink 4 years ago, really don't miss that! As one of my friends says, I haven't pissed the bed, puked on my shoes, or had my rights read to me since! What a coincidence!


----------



## Wendy (Jan 1, 2014)

More golf, more golf, more golf.......:clap:

I also plan on expanding my species Phal collection. And adding a couple hybrid Paphs like F.C. Puddle and maybe a maudiae or two.


----------



## Heather (Jan 1, 2014)

Well, reading back through this - my husband still smokes but uses the evapes now, pretty exclusively. 

Nice going Clark! 

For me this year - getting husband and I back on the clean eating bandwagon. The last two months have pretty much been a wash, but we were doing great prior to that so shouldn't be too hard to get back to it. 

More cooking. Less orchid neglect (speaking of which, I suppose I should go water the three plants I've been procrastinating on for a week!)

Happy New Year!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 1, 2014)

Speaking of orchid neglect, I need to vow to care for them better (and wash dishes more often)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clark (Jan 9, 2015)

Three years w/o a cig.

On the flip side, I got fat shamed three times in the last six months by different folks.
Losing weight is difficult. I'm at the same place as this time last year.
Lost some, but put it back on after an injury hiking in Colorado.

I'm going to start now with the goal being 10lbs by Valentine's day.
Good luck with yours.


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 10, 2015)

Without order of importance, they're equally important in other words (in case of language mishap) (oh, and okay, #2 isn't as important as the rest):

1) Kill less Paphs (started with throwing away two... doesn't look good).

2) Flower some of the ones that just don't want to (within limits, of course, I wouldn't expect my Delrosi to flower :rollhappy: ).

3) Take better care of the chids this year.

4) Take better care of the kitties this year.

5) Finish drawing Angela's picture.

6) Take better care of myself.

7) Take better care of my apartment.

8) Arrange my collection better so it doesn't look like a dump.


Aaand that's it I think...

Oh:

9) Try to save my only Neo.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 12, 2015)

Clark, congrats on the three years and best towards slimming; both are tough. My oldest sister has smoked since high school and though tried can't quit. Beer and bread are two biggies in denying weight loss and lack of activity makes it much harder. Winters when greenhouses have had layoffs, right around the times for holiday dinners are tough because though trying to keep intake down if not moving around normally calories don't get used

Good luck to all on resolutions, I resolve to not have any!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clark (Jan 12, 2015)

I could join gym for $20 for one month. Get on stair stepper and realize goal rather instantly. Been there.

But the fact of the matter is, nobody cares about the next guy.
Going through those doors in like walking into a petri dish.

btw, I switched to vodka


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 12, 2015)

I just put on snow boots and walked  could get stepper or walker for home


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiva (Jan 13, 2015)

Clark, I lost nearly 30 pounds last year, then another 140 pounds (my wife). Didn't work. Slowly getting back into exercices. Walking a lot around Montreal, enjoying freedom once more. It costs me but I'm very slowly getting back into orchids and plants in general.
Sometimes, what we wish for doesn't work for us.


----------



## Clark (Jan 13, 2015)

Sorry to hear my friend.
You had a lot of winners in your collection.
If I'm ever single again, you must come down for some bikini viewing down the shore.
Or just stop by...

Lost 12lbs from Christmas(the high water mark) to Jan. 8th.
Add the 10lbs I mentioned above, 22lbs. would help a ton.


----------

